# Tunnel Lake - Ontario



## Walleye_Addict

Going on a trip to Tunnel Lake in June. This will be my first Canada trip. The guys we are going with usually fish for pike or smallies. I would like to try the walleyes myself. I was wondering if anyone had any info of the lake they would like to share since the crew I am going with are not walleye fisherman. Thanks


----------



## bkr43050

I have been there a few times myself. Tunnel is a really neat river lake system and I was turned on to it by a fellow OGF'er several years back. I made a few trips there myself while on our annual trip in that area. We made a few day trips and thus we did not navigate the lake nearly as far as it allows. We put in at the southeast end at what they call the Hooverville landing. The lake goes several miles upstream and widens significantly in the middle then turns back in to a narrow fast flowing river at the upper reaches. I did get to make a fall trip with the fellow OGF'er and we did run pretty much all over the lake. I think specifics of advice from our trip may not be real useful being that it was much later in the year. (October) We did do most of our fishing in the mid-lake and lower lake areas. Walleye bite was non-existent that trip. Hap we not had prior knowledge of the quality of the walleye fishery that it is we would have gone away thinking there were none. We did catch several pike that trip and plenty of smallies. Our earlier day trips produced pretty well for us despite staying within maybe 2 miles of the ramp. Worm harnesses were the ticket that time. Cranks were the ticket on the fall trip.

I will send a message to my buddy. By the way, it is indeed the one you found in your search as I saw your visitor post to him.

Below is a pic of a smallie on the fall trip.


----------



## Walleye_Addict

Thanks for the reply bkr43050. I can't wait to experience Canada. BTW, nice smallie. If you don't mind me asking are there any other lakes in the general area that you prefer to fish? What time of the year did you take your day trips on.


----------



## bkr43050

We go to Bright Lake which is about 30 minutes or so south just next to Thessalon. Those are really the only two that I have done much fishing in and I would pick Tunnel over Bright Lake for quality of fishing. My relatives have a cabin on Bright Lake which is why we opt to go there. The fishing pressure is higher on Bright Lake than it is on Tunnel. I think you will really enjoy Tunnel. It is a tea stained water with plenty of variety to offer. In my trips there I would put it well ahead of Bright on walleye. For pike it seemed comparable. Smallmouth seemed more plentiful than Bright although we have caught more pigs on Bright Lake over the years. I am sure there are some big ones in Tunnel but I have much less time on that lake than Bright.

Our day trips to Tunnel were always early August which is probably one of the tougher times of the year to fish up north. The midday bite often times was tough. June should be a great time to be there.

Make sure to watch out for the deadhead rocks! That lake can change depth in a big hurry!! Being a river lake its level can fluctuate throughout the week as well.


----------



## river runt

Hey Brian.....figured out my password....thanks......
Ok walleye addict you want to talk about tunnel????


----------



## Walleye_Addict

Love to. I don't know much about the lake I am going to visit next month.


----------



## Walleye_Addict

I am a newbie of this site. and I need to post 5 messages to send any Pm's. This is #4


----------



## Walleye_Addict

#5 message


----------



## thebige22

I'm also going to be headed to Tunnel Lake later this month with my youngest son, father-in-law and myself. This will be my 2nd trip there (went back in 2008 with my oldest son and both his grandpa's. Unfortunately my Dad passed away last fall so only father-in-law this time). I am hoping "river runt" sees this because last time he had some maps that came in very useful last time. Like a dummy I lost them all since then. bkr43050, I might try Bright Lake one day if we get a chance. Any tips would be appreciated.


----------



## Eye pursuit

I'm heading up to Tunnel on the 21st and am staying at The Outpost Lodge. Last year was my first trip up there and I loved it. If you are staying at the Outpost Lodge, Jim, the owner, can help you out. If not I found the folks at Tunnel Lake Trading Post to be very helpful. If you google the trading post it is not where google says it is. It is on 129 up right by Tunnel.


----------



## thebige22

I will be there at Grand Falls Camp June 22-29. Stayed at Outpost Lodge the first time I went and really liked it but didn't like having to shuttle the boat to and from Tunnel every day.
Are you planning on fishing Tunnel or Jobam? Last time I was there Jobam was loaded with small rockbass.


----------



## WillyB2

Jobam has some beautiful smallmouth but the stunted rockbass just drive you crazy. They are everywhere at every depth. What a shame. It has ruined a good lake. Years ago you could also catch jumbo perch. Haven't seen a perch in our last 4 trips. Jim and Ann at the Outpost are wonderful hosts and their meals can't be beat !!


----------



## Eye pursuit

I plan on fishing mostly Tunnel, but want to check out some more of Jobam too. We did send a lot of time fishing last year and were checking out spots last year. Ann at the Outpost posted a pic of a big northern they caught in Jobam and I would like to try and hook up on a 40+ northern. 

Willy are you able to make it up to the Outpost this year?


----------



## bkr43050

thebige22 said:


> I'm also going to be headed to Tunnel Lake later this month with my youngest son, father-in-law and myself. This will be my 2nd trip there (went back in 2008 with my oldest son and both his grandpa's. Unfortunately my Dad passed away last fall so only father-in-law this time). I am hoping "river runt" sees this because last time he had some maps that came in very useful last time. Like a dummy I lost them all since then. bkr43050, I might try Bright Lake one day if we get a chance. Any tips would be appreciated.


I don't fish Bright Lake this early in the summer so I don't know that I will have many specifics to go by. For pike you have all kinds of options but I like spending time on the weedlines that border deeper water. The long section of reed on the northeast side between the old campgrounds and the large bay is a good place to start. As fare as walleye it has been pretty decent the last couple of years as far as numbers, fair for size. We used to primarily use harnesses on bouncers but have had good success the last couple of years trolling shad raps, wally divers, and other cranks of similar size. We are usually there in early August and the eyes are primarily hanging in the 15-18' depth. If you are chasing eyes there is even a good chance you may hang a hawg of a bass. We have caught some real brutes up there, both small and largemouth.

If you get a chance to post result here I would love to see them. Good luck!


----------



## WillyB2

Eye pursuit, we will not be coming up to the outpost lodge this year. Just too many things going on at home. Please post how you do when you get back. I will sure miss it because I absolutely love fishing in Canada. There is nothing quite like it !!


----------



## Eye pursuit

Willy, I will let you know how we do.


----------



## thebige22

I've been away from my computer for a while. Thanks for all the discussion. I will give fishing report when I get back.


----------



## Walleye_Addict

Got back from Canada last Sat. The wildlife officers were pulling everyone with a boat over and checking coolers for fish. Make sure your catch is packaged properly with a piece of skin attached. Over heard the fine is $500.00. We came back with some pike that we skinned and never ate. Fortunately we were given a warning. 

Happy Fishing!!!!


----------



## Walleye_Addict

We just got back from tunnel lake. The smallies were on fire a couple of days. We could not really get a consistent pattern going. The places we caught them were different each day and the lure of choice changed with it. We found some big fish on the beds. We did not see too many Pike and the weeds were just starting to come up when we left. We managed to get two walleye and one was a 5 lber. Our neighbor was fishing the docks on Tunnel across from the Grand Falls camp as night and would usually get a couple of eater size walleye in 30 to 45 minutes of fishing. If you plan on bringing any fish back make sure they are packaged properly with a piece of skin attached. We were checked at the border. The wildlife officers seemed to be pulling everyone with a boat over.


----------



## Eye pursuit

We got back from Tunnel Saturday night. Fishing was good. We didn't fish as much as I wanted, but still had a great time at The Outpost Lodge. We caught a few Walleye and Bass (smallmouth and rock).


----------



## WillyB2

Eye pursuit, did you do any fishing on Jobam? How was the smallie fishing? You know how I love my smallmouth fishing !! How many cabins were occupied at the Outpost? I know things have been slow for them lately. Sorry about all the questions.


----------



## river runt

stay away from Tunnel...there is no fish there,,,lol.....just ask


----------



## Eye pursuit

We did fish in Jobam and caught quite a few smallies for the time we spent fishing there. Some were nice. Three of the cabins were full all week and a couple more cabins were rented Weds-Sat.


----------



## Walleye_Addict

Hey river runt how did your walleye trip go for you this year?


----------



## airwaves

I head to The Outpost for the first time, in mid-August, with the wife and 13 year old. Owner Ann said that most of their boats are already rented and that we might have to fish out of our own kayaks most days that week. Is that practical? Also, when we do get a boat, I'd love to try for some lake trout and whitefish on Jobam. Any advice/experience doing that? What other fishing is available around there? We're decent anglers and experienced in fishing other, more remote Canada lakes; can we count on catching enough walleye in Jobam for shore lunch? Someone said there are few walleye in that lake, but that it had been stocked recently? It sound like Tunnel Lake may be better for walleye. Pike too? Can you fish it from a kayak? Again, any advice is welcome!


----------



## bkr43050

If you put in at the ramp at the east end (can't recall the name off-hand) you can access a lot of good walleye waters. We got some smallmouth on the south side shoreline over near the area of the dam as well. Bottom line is the lake is very large and yes you will be limited to a smaller area with the yak but there are fish in that area.

There may be some road access to other areas of the lake that would get you farther upstream as well. I would check with the trading post folks for that info unless River Runt already knows about it.

I have no idea about Jobam.

Good luck to you! Let us know how it goes. I am headed to that area in less than 2 weeks myself. I don't know if I will make it up to Tunnel or not. If the fishing on Bright Lake gets slow perhaps we will make the 40 minute trip.


----------



## airwaves

Brian,

Thanks much for the info! 

Dan


----------



## Eye pursuit

airwaves,
I posted on you other thread about The Outpost Lodge, but just saw you question about fishing from your kayaks. I have never caught a walleye in Jobam, that the camp is on, but haven't really tried. Tunnel lake is around 3 miles down the road for the Outpost and is good walleye fishing. Most of the walleye fishing I have done on Tunnel is less than half a mile from the launch ramp so I would say you could fish it in kayaks. You could probably get to it quicker than I can in my 14' boat.


----------

